# Green Room - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74513[/img] 
*Title: Green Room* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*82




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74521[/img]*Summary*
It’s strange watching a movie with so much death in it starring an actor that just recently died. Anton Yelchin appears in what is most likely his last film on earth after a tragic accident, and it just so happens to be one of his best works to date. Director Jeremy Saulnier has really made a mark on the creative world with his first two feature films “Murder Party” and “Blue Ruin”. “Blue Ruin” was actually the film that turned me on to the director as it portrays a revenge plot in a sympathetic way that actually allows for character development instead of being mind numbing and stupid. “Green Room” follows that pattern of attributing human characteristics and flaws to otherwise evil people and horrible circumstances. This time it’s a high tension thriller/horror situation where only the strong survive. “Blue Ruin” may have been a slow and slow burning film, but “Green Room” is a bite your nails type of thriller that doesn’t let go until the final moments of the movie when audiences can gasp out a breath for once in the 95 minute runtime. 

The movie chronicles the touring of a small punk rock band called “The Ain’t Rights” who are traveling around to small locations around the U.S., barely scraping by. After a gig goes horribly wrong, the manager of the gig offers them a final shot at making some money before heading home. A little gig at an out of the way neo nazi skinhead club in the middle of the forest. Desperate for the money the crew arrives at the joint and plays their little lineup and are just heading out when a single moments defines the next few hours. Guitarist Pat (Anton Yelchin) heads back into the green room to grab bassist Sam’s (Alia Shawkwat) phone when the group witnesses a dead body in the middle of their room. Now trapped in the green room at the mercy of these Neo Nazis, along with club regular Amber (Imogen Poots), the band is confronted by Darcy (Patrick Stewart), the club’s owner and the head of the Neo Nazi movement in that area.

With time running out and a whole lot of bad guys on the other side of the door, Pat and the rest of the band have to figure out a way to try and make it out alive. That plan is, of course, hampered by Darcy and his crew who have everything at their disposal to make the visiting band’s night a living hell. Guns, machetes, killer dogs, broken light bulbs, and even more are used in a bloody disgusting battle for survival. Mix in a dash of betrayal and cold blooded murder and we have ourselves one of THE best horror movies of the last year. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74529[/img]I’m usually VERY jaded about horror movies, with 99% of them being total garbage, but “Green Room” beat every one of my expectations. Even though I knew a little bit about the nuances that Jeremy Saulnier’s work I was still giddy with excitement by the time the movie ended. The tension is through the roof and once the band sees the dead girl, the movie doesn’t let go until the bitter end. The audience is constantly left wondering who will make it out alive or if ANYONE would make it out alive, as there seems to be no mercy or traditional tropes to rely on. The violence is beyond brutal with hands being hacked off, people being gutted with box cutters, and heads being imploded by shotgun shells. The gore just oozes from every corner and gore hounds will NOT be disappointed in the bloodbath that follows the first 30 minutes of fairly quiet exposition. 

With that being said, there is also a rather human feeling to the whole thing. Which is strange when you’re almost sympathizing with Neo Nazi murderers. But I guess it makes sense when you realize that through the veneer of their hate they ARE actually human inside. Alliances are forged, bonds are broken and consciences are plucked at over the night, leaving holes in the ranks that allow for the inevitable showdown at dawn. Patrick Stewart stands out as playing one of the most unique characters in all of his long and varied film history. His brusque demeanor and short speaking create for a fantastic old and wizened Neo Navi leader, and the tortured and seemingly reasonable club manager, Gabe (Macon Blair, who shows up in all three of Jeremy Saulnier’s films) is another highlight. The rest do a fantastic job, Anton Yelchin included, but those two are the ones you just can’t take your eyes off of. 

The film is a simple premise, and one that has been seen before. A group of people are trapped in a remote location and have to fight their way to survival through ranks of evil minions. Saulnier keeps the location tight and the actor’s even tighter allowing for very little down time in the film to start nitpicking little details. The tension is taught as can be, and he never lets the film slack in any way, allowing for the audience to just be pulled along for the ride. It’s a simple, brutal, and yet simultaneously effective method making for a fantastic film.




*Rating:* 

Rated R for strong brutal graphic violence, gory images, language and some drug content



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74537[/img]“Green Room” comes to Blu-ray with a very nice, if not rather dim, looking 2.40:1 AVC encoded transfer. The film itself was shot digitally and is color graded with an, ironically, green looking lens filter. Shot mostly at night within the confines of the dimly lit club, the green filter is augmented by amber artificial lighting that bleeds through the darkness as well as a nice amount of detail present on screen. Despite the heavy oppressive darkness, there is still quite a bit of fine detail to be seen. Deep bloody arm sockets, white powder dusting a dead man’s face, and the individual streaks of dirt and war paint on Pat and Amber’s face near the end of the movie all are seen with impressive clarity. Black levels tend to stay deep and inky, with only a few bits and pieces here and there that suffer with poor shadow detail. It’s a dimly lit image, but one that looks great despite the hurdles that the darkness entails.







*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74545[/img]The 5.1 DTS-HD MA track is even better, allowing for the horror and chaos that ensues to be replicated with pinpoint precision and ease. The hardcore punk music fills the soundstage with a roaring and aggressive tone that pushes ahead the brutality of the movie, and fills every channel with raw surging power. The surrounds are constantly in action with the score, as well as the creaking of doors and scrabbling of dog’s feet across the slippery stage. The dialog is never in question and sounds crisp and evenly balanced with the roaring thunder of the rest of the audio experience. The dynamic range is massive, with moments where Patrick Stewart is whispering through a door punctuated by the snarling of a dog and the crashing of metal on wood. LFE is tight and punchy, but also ferocious and unrelenting as it adds a pulsing downbeat to the film throughout and of course adding some weight the punk music in the background. 







*Extras* :2stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=74553[/img] 
• Audio Commentary with Director Jeremy Saulnier
• Into the Pit: Making Green Room - Featurette










*Overall:* :4stars:

“Green Room” is the sleeper horror hit of the year, completely sideswiping me as the jaded horror nut that I am. It’s tense, brutal, sharply witty, and has the distinct pleasure to being my favorite horror flick of the last year. With so many blockbuster ghost and slasher flicks out there every year, it’s always hard to find the really great ones among the drek, but “Green Room” is one that I’m truly glad I stuck around to watch. It marks the passing of an actor who died way too young in life, as well as the rising of a truly great director (in my eyes). Audio and video are great, and despite the small amount of extras, the movie is WELL worth picking up if you love your horror movies brutal and gut punching.



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Imogen Poots, Patrick Stewart, Antoin Yelchin
Directed by: Jeremy Saulnier
Written by: Jeremy Saulnier
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: R
Runtime: 95 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: July 12th, 2016



*Buy Green Room On Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Great Watch​*







More about Mike


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

I have read that this film is extremely brutal and violent. ...Perhaps only for hardcore people with a tendency towards that genre, and outside good family values? Would it be recommendable to teenagers, girls, girlfriends, women, wives? 

Star Trek with a new direction? 

HighDefDigest crowd is perfect for that genre. It's not horror though from what I've read and the pics and trailers...etc.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Its about on par violence wise with your average Friday the 13th slasher or gore fest blended with high octane thriller. It's nice and bloody, but doesn' approach "Saw" or "Hostel" territory. More like your average horror slasher. I found the new "Evil Dead" much worse ....If I think about it, the best comparison would be comparing it to the original "The Purge" from a couple years back. Not REALLY horror, as it doesn't fall into one particular horror subset, but not really thriller either. Kind of a weird hybrid of the two genres with what I would call "a horrific thriller". 

Whether it will be appropriate for your family will depend solely on your discretion. We use the ratings descriptors, trailers and review description to give people an idea what to expect, but allow the viewer to make their own decision. That's why I always disclose any major sex or violence in the film in my reviews to act as people's warning gauge, and each recommendation or warning is also adjusted to the genre that it fits in. E.g. if you're recommending a my little pony movie it's usually for the young kids, an R-rated action movie - for the adults, and the same with an R-rated horror flick - for those who can stomach blood, guts and gore etc....however the horror genre is rather specialized as it is considering you either like horror flicks, or you don't... one or those weird "no in between" genres

As for appropriateness to wives etc. That depends solely on how much they enjoy the slasher subset of the horror genre. I've known girls who couldn't stand the sight of any blood, while others can watch "My Little Pony" one moment and then be cheering Jason on as he whacks off unsuspecting Teenagers in "Friday the 13th" the next lol...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

on a side note. I have a sneaking suspicion @asere is going to love this one


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> on a side note. I have a sneaking suspicion @asere is going to love this one


I am sure I am Mike. In fact I think I'll do a blind buy first and then read your review to avoid spoilers lol. I'll let you know what I think.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I look forward to your thoughts

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

As is usually the case, few may look forward to my thoughts, but you're gonna get 'em anyway (lol)! Upon seeing the movie title I first thought the flick may be a documentary on green-screen type tricks; or on a more self-centered note: a somehow pirated look into my green-room cinema [coined not by myself, but by a fellow shackster]. Boy was I wrong! 

Alas, my ramblings mesh with obscurity and fade to oblivion...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Lumen said:


> As is usually the case, few may look forward to my thoughts, but you're gonna get 'em anyway (lol)! Upon seeing the movie title I first thought the flick may be a documentary on green-screen type tricks; or on a more self-centered note: a somehow pirated look into my green-room cinema [coined not by myself, but by a fellow shackster]. Boy was I wrong!
> 
> Alas, my ramblings mesh with obscurity and fade to oblivion...


BWAHAHAHAHAH!!! don't worry. I've though much worse about a movie title when I actually see the film ... "wait what??? this title is TOTALLY misleading"


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I plan to see this one. Sounds like a sleepy title.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Bought it... ready to watch it!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Bought it... ready to watch it!


oooo, Todd's getting dangerous with the horror movies ...... hope you like it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Bought it and saw it with my wife. We really liked it and the story was solid. The ending I was not expecting to me it seemed kinda rushed. I was expecting Jason to appear with the machete lol. Wife thought it was really gory but I told her I'd seen worse like with Martyrs. I do recommend Green Room for the suspense and great acting performance.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

We watched it last night and enjoyed it. The acting was top notch for what seemed to be a fairly low budget film. Some pretty cringe worthy scenes.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> We watched it last night and enjoyed it. The acting was top notch for what seemed to be a fairly low budget film. Some pretty cringe worthy scenes.


Yup, especially the dog scene.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually wasn't too shocked at the dog scene. it was the machete at the door scene that got to me


----------

